# 2nd of three BWs



## Beezy (Jun 3, 2017)

Since I joined up I decided to have my doc do some blood work for me. I did not expect any issues but both of the first two showed pretty low total test. Also, LDL is a little high. 










I have to wait another two weeks to get them done a third time before ins will cover trt. He told me to research gel vs. injection just in case. 
Any preferences?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 3, 2017)

Gels are shit. Go with injections.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 3, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Gels are shit. Go with injections.



Ironic that he told me the gel is more expensive...


----------



## Beezy (Jun 3, 2017)

He said that level of LDL is not a big deal for my age/size. Do you agree BSP?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 3, 2017)

Beezy said:


> He said that level of LDL is not a big deal for my age/size. Do you agree BSP?


I am not big on reading blood test results but if you are not running a cycle, all of the numbers should be in range. Cholesterol ranges don't change with age as far as I know.


----------



## PFM (Jun 4, 2017)

Gels are like ideologies, once in practice the "it makes such good sense in this day and age" goes all to hell. Gels are wasteful, a PITA to use and one patient may adsorb what another patient does not. The half life of gels is reported between 8 and 22 hrs (well that narrows that down).

Go with injections, get schooled on injecting yourself and administer once a week (you'll most likely be instructed on bi-weekly doses). Read the stickies here and expect the most of TRT when practiced with exercise and a good intake of nutrients.


----------



## Utm18 (Jun 4, 2017)

I did held for 1.5 years before I switched to injection. Injections are the way to go.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 16, 2017)

I went with injections and started yesterday with test cyp. 
I had to buy 100 syringes/needles ffs!
They're so cheap they may as well have been free, but I have three kids in the house! I had to put them in the gun safe.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

Ask your doc if trenbolone is right for you


----------



## Beezy (Jun 16, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ask your doc if trenbolone is right for you



I'm sure it's right for me, but I'd better leave the good doc out of it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 16, 2017)

This thread would have been a 10/10 if it was about BBW instead of BW.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2017)

Beezy said:


> I went with injections and started yesterday with test cyp.
> I had to buy 100 syringes/needles ffs!
> They're so cheap they may as well have been free, but I have three kids in the house! I had to put them in the gun safe.



What did he prescribe u? And how often?


----------



## Beezy (Jun 17, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> What did he prescribe u? And how often?



200MG eow 
Also have to get the pituitary gland xray because cortisone and TSH are out of whack. 
Until I got to UGBB I just thought I was feeling older.


----------

